# Web Site that explain Stihl model numbers?



## JoshRountree (Jan 27, 2010)

You'll have to forgive me for my ignorance, but I'm trying to undertand Stihl's model numbers and how old model numbers line up with newer model numbers.

Is there a website that explains all the different model numbers? For instance in the "What do you think Stihls best saw is?" thread I see several people mention the 1996 066 Magnum. Is the size of this saw the same as the MS660 that's sold now, 91.6 cc (5.6 cu. in.)? I'm assuming the 044 is the same as the MS440, and the 088 is the same is the MS880.

Just wondering what the difference is. Also are there magnum and none magnum versions? I'm assuming the magnums might have more power?

Thanks, I'm still learning.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2010)

There is no set rhyme or reason for all of it, so there is no "chart"
Farmboss, Woodboss, Magnum, Super, etc
Sometimes the only difference is just the logo, sometimes it just has a
decomp valve, sometimes a larger piston.
The switch to the MS numbers is not absolute either, as the 031 and the MS310 are totally different saws.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 27, 2010)

BloodOnTheIce loves this question....


According to resources, the numbers are made up my Mr. Hans Peter Stihl himself, and other than to tell the models apart, the numbers mean absolutely nothing.


The numbers usually change when something about the saw changes (ie. 036, MS360, MS361, MS362). But there is no correlation between the specs or number. The number just stands for what model the saw is, and nothing more.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 27, 2010)

That's not completely true, and there's been a lot of speculation about what part numbers mean in Stihl's system. I've been dealing with Stihl's numbering system for 20 years and here's what I've learned about it:

The first four numbers are a model family number. The second set of three numbers is a part classification number. The last four numbers are a part series number. Sometimes the part series number is only used for reference at the factory, i.e. the numbers cast into crankcase halves and certain large plastic parts like fuel tanks. So let's look at a part number and break it down:

1122 664 0506. This is the part number for the inside HD felling dawg (spiked bumper) on an 066/MS-660. 

1122 indicates the model family which is 064/066/MS-640/MS-650/MS-660. 

664 indicates a PTO side part family grouping number, in this case a spiked bumper. Spiked bumpers for other models of saws will also have the 664 part classification number (i.e. 1110 664 0501 which is a spiked bumper suitable to a number of saws, like the 034/036, 026/MS-260, 040, 041, etc.)

0506 indicates a part series number, advanced numbers of which indicate a superseded part or an "improved" part which has replaced previous parts. The spiked bumper available on the first model of saw in this family, 064, was a small part that was quickly rendered obsolete because it didn't function well. It had a part number of 1122 664 0500, the first in this part series. 

Other parts which are related to each other usually have the same classification number so that they are stocked in the same area on a dealer's shelf for ease of finding. The inner guide plate also has a classification number of 664 because it's mounted right next to the spiked bumper (i.e. 1122 664 1001.)

Some parts are designed to be used on multiple models. A spiked bumper with the part number 1122 664 0506 is used on: 064/066/MS-640/MS-650/MS-660/044/MS-440/046/MS-460 and can be retrofitted to some of the smaller saws.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2010)

Jacob you are expounding on the meaning of "part" numbers, he was asking about the meaning of model numbers, and the terms like "magnum" and "Super".


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Fish said:


> Jacob you are expounding on the meaning of "part" numbers, he was asking about the meaning of model numbers, and the terms like "magnum" and "Super".



That maybe so Fish but that is very informative.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 27, 2010)

Fish said:


> Jacob you are expounding on the meaning of "part" numbers, he was asking about the meaning of model numbers, and the terms like "magnum" and "Super".



I gotcha. Yeah, Magnum and Super really don't mean a lot. I think they stole those terms from Clint Eastwood movies. 

The model numbers do or did have a real correlation, at least back in the day. I believe the correlation was BHP.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, BHP.........


Or his BFF........

I always loved the 038 "Bronco Billy"..........


----------



## splitpost (Jan 27, 2010)

what about serial numbers can they be broken down to say ,day ,month ,year of manufacture etc and is there a chart for those


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 27, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> .....
> 
> The model numbers do or did have a real correlation, at least back in the day. I believe the correlation was BHP.




Best theory I have read, so far - but even that one doesn't really add up!


It fits well on some old saws, and lots of 1970-80s ones sort of adds up as well. A few newer ones are close as well (like 064 and 088), but a lot of newer ones (like 034, 036, 026, 044, 046), and also some older ones (like the 07 and 08) doesn't fit in at all......


----------



## gemniii (Jan 27, 2010)

JoshRountree said:


> You'll have to forgive me for my ignorance, but I'm trying to undertand Stihl's model numbers and how old model numbers line up with newer model numbers.
> 
> Is there a website that explains all the different model numbers? For instance in the "What do you think Stihls best saw is?" thread I see several people mention the 1996 066 Magnum. Is the size of this saw the same as the MS660 that's sold now, 91.6 cc (5.6 cu. in.)? I'm assuming the 044 is the same as the MS440, and the 088 is the same is the MS880.
> 
> ...



start
http://www.getsaws.com/S_specs.html


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2010)

Bill always hated the 029....


----------



## aa1putt (Jan 27, 2010)

Fish said:


> as the 031 and the MS310 are totally different saws.


What are the diffences Fish? Just curious because I know someone with an 031AV we talked about me taking it off his hands.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well heres Acres page for 031 http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...858c0dec5088261b88256ba2001978db?OpenDocument and here is a 310 . 
http://stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS310.html


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 27, 2010)

I always heard from the old timers that the model #'s were pretty close to cubic inches of saws (supers variations kind of change things). Will have to check it out.


----------



## Brmorgan (Jan 27, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> I always here from the old timers that the model #'s were pretty close to cubic inches of saws (supers variations kind of change things). Will have to check it out.



Yep, I'm pretty sure that's it. It's not exact though, but the general trend is there. 

020 = 2.15 ci

031 = 2.93 ci

041 = 3.72 ci
Super = 4.4 ci

045 = 4.57 ci

051 = 5.42 ci

056 = 5.3 ci
Magnum = 5.7 ci

070 = 6.47 ci

075/6 = 6.77 ci

090 = 8.36 ci

I think they made the numbers _close_ to the CID, but perhaps changed them a bit to make the numbering "fit" in the model lineup better as far as relative performance is concerned (and with marketing in mind as well, of course).

Newer saws totally throw a wrench in the gears though, and seem like they're numbered more on the performance scale than anything else. For example, an 066 is only 5.58 ci, but perhaps it performs more like 6.6 ci when compared to the older saws like the 051 and 056 Mag II. Just a theory.


----------



## aa1putt (Jan 27, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> Well heres Acres page for 031 http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...858c0dec5088261b88256ba2001978db?OpenDocument and here is a 310 .
> http://stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS310.html



SOOO by all means the 59cc MS310 at less weight is a far better saw than the 48cc at over 14 and a half pound saw?? is 031AV a pro saw? cause I know the MS-310 isn't. Just curious.


----------



## lamar_3704 (Jan 27, 2010)

Very informative guys!!! I've been wondering alot of the same stuff about stihl. At least now I've got some idea. I'm use to the Husky line up, its really quite simple to understand.


----------



## sawbones (Jan 28, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I gotcha. Yeah, Magnum and Super really don't mean a lot. I think they stole those terms from Clint Eastwood movies.
> 
> The model numbers do or did have a real correlation, at least back in the day. I believe the correlation was BHP.




on the old models the magnum and super do mean a lot

in 1964 the first "super was introduced. 106cc became 137cc.

the 056 was 52 or 54 mm and the magnum was 56mm

the 041 was 44mm and the 041 super is 48mm

thats just the start to the super and mag differences on the models that sported that title. 

I think the new mags are the confusing ones.

I recently purchased a brand new 460 mag to send to a freind and 3 different dealers could not explain to me what made the mag different from a standard 460..

maybe I am just dense ...........


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 28, 2010)

In the modern saws, The Magnum designation means differences in small things like cylinder base gasket, carburetor jetting, self-advancing ignition, dawg size, etc. 

It's all very technical now, as opposed to thirty years ago when they'd just give a saw another 20cc displacement. :monkey:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I use Acres site for all the specs on Stihl saws. Those little words next to model numbers, like "Super" and "Magnum," mean everything in most cases. Mostly just in terms of displacement (not always), but can mean other things as well.
MS290 vs. 029 Super. Same displacement, but the port work is much different between the two. Higher compression in the Super as well if memory serves me correctly.
056 vs. 056 Super vs. 056 Magnum. I can't remember the differences in displacement, but they are significant enough to justify the "Super" or "Magnum."
MS310 vs. 031. Absolutely nothing in common, but the brand.

Hope this helps, but if it doesn't- there is a lot of other good advice in this thread.


----------



## sawbones (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been collecting stihl ads as well as many other chainsaw ads and lit for a few years now. I have a lot more to scan yet but have been sending them to acres to post with the models.

the old ads tell the story.














hey JJ, what model is this one??? :monkey:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 28, 2010)

sawbones said:


> I have been collecting stihl ads as well as many other chainsaw ads and lit for a few years now. I have a lot more to scan yet but have been sending them to acres to post with the models.
> 
> the old ads tell the story.



Why don't they have an 090AVSEQZ?  



sawbones said:


> hey JJ, what model is this one??? :monkey:



I remember reading about that one. Apparently they used a Motoplat ignition + flywheel and a pull-starter from a Hodaka dirt bike. 

The cylinder head is a custom jobber. It has a stroker crank and a 68mm dual thin-ring piston...


----------



## striperswaper (Jan 28, 2010)

having worked with and for German companies, they think in the metric system like most of the world. the cubic inch - model number correlation is pure coincidence
think of some of the other saw manufacturers, you can see a close correlation to their model # and CCs


----------

